# Hooked on Utah, good shot?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just finished Talkin' Sports and the teaser for Hooked on Utah popped up. Archery deer hunt, guy takes what looks like a Texas heart shot as there is so little of the side visible as buck is facing away from him. Does anyone take a shot like that? Anyone else see it? Good shoot?
I guess a few previous threads on this show has left a bad taste in my mouth, so I had a bias before I even saw it. As I dont record it or ever watch it, I don't know what the results of the shot were; looked really high, but did stick, I think??


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I have not seen this particular episode but I enjoy watching the show for the most part. My guess would be that maybe the camera angle made it seem like a bad shot where in reality maybe what the shooter was seeing was much different? I will give the benefit of the doubt to them but who knows I might change my mind when I watch it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

brendo said:


> I have not seen this particular episode but I enjoy watching the show for the most part. My guess would be that maybe the camera angle made it seem like a bad shot where in reality maybe what the shooter was seeing was much different? I will give the benefit of the doubt to them but who knows I might change my mind when I watch it.


That is certainly a possibility; I hadn't considered that as a possibility.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I certainly have bias against the shot, especially if it was done with an arrow. But if you're using a gun capable of making that shot ethically, you may be losing most of the rear too. 

Of course, when it comes to camera angles, they're magical within themselves.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I never have taken them. Never will. The biggest lesson hunting has taught me is the value of patience. I could not betray those values.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I watched it..... from the time that guy let that arrow go to the time the arrow impacted the deer was quite some flight time.. i'll bet he made a 100 yard shot at least. of course he was shooting a slider (the new archery sniping system) he hit him high, and it took him 2 days to find it... I'm not saying that it cant be done, shooting a deer with a bow at rifle range, but I do know several people who shoot with sliders and it creates an illusion in their heads that they can effectively shoot farther than they really can. so those same people have either lost game or spent 2-3 days finding their game which has then gone to spoil......and guys if you shoot sliders and you can punch a deer dead nuts then good on you! but dam! its bow hunting I thought the thrill of our hunt was to get as close as we can!? if I cant get 60 yards or less than that animal can do just fine without one of my arrows in him...


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> I watched it..... from the time that guy let that arrow go to the time the arrow impacted the deer was quite some flight time.. i'll bet he made a 100 yard shot at least. of course he was shooting a slider (the new archery sniping system) he hit him high, and it took him 2 days to find it... I'm not saying that it cant be done, shooting a deer with a bow at rifle range, but I do know several people who shoot with sliders and it creates an illusion in their heads that they can effectively shoot farther than they really can. so those same people have either lost game or spent 2-3 days finding their game which has then gone to spoil......and guys if you shoot sliders and you can punch a deer dead nuts then good on you! but dam! its bow hunting I thought the thrill of our hunt was to get as close as we can!? if I cant get 60 yards or less than that animal can do just fine without one of my arrows in him...


My one pin slider only goes from 15-65 yrds so not all sliders are "the new archery sniping system"


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

This rule is from page 241 of Jeff Cooper's great book, To ride, Shoot Strait, and Speak the Truth
"If you can get closer, get closer.
If you can get steadier, get steadier."

Very sound advice!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I seem to not enjoy his hunting episodes very much. Last week it sat sour with me when after the shoot 3 420"+ bulls in 2 days he claims that these were truly wild elk and was just add hard of a hunt as he has ever had on free range game. Really?! I've hunted high fence in Texas of non stocked naturally reproducing whitetails and yes they were very hard, but we also weren't bumping into 200" bucks.... And definitely not shooting multiple bruisers in 2 days.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> I seem to not enjoy his hunting episodes very much. Last week it sat sour with me when after the shoot 3 420"+ bulls in 2 days he claims that these were truly wild elk and was just add hard of a hunt as he has ever had on free range game. Really?! I've hunted high fence in Texas of non stocked naturally reproducing whitetails and yes they were very hard, but we also weren't bumping into 200" bucks.... And definitely not shooting multiple bruisers in 2 days.


^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^
And before he mentioned it was a high fence hunt, I figured out it had to be with the way the elk were walking so close to them with guys running all over the place. Almost looked like they were hand fed.

And I really don't like listening to "Dude it's a toad, Dude you stoned it, Totally pounded it Dude, Dude it's a hog, Dude, Dude".


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't really care for his shows and the way they are produced.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

About the shot, I have seen bucks die quickly after being shot "texas heartshot" style.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Was not a shot I would have taken. You see how long they tracked it? and got another arrow into it. Seemed like it took the arrow a super long time to get there. The shot was also way high above the lungs.. I don't much care for the show, first time I've watched it in over a year..


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Did anybody else like the "195 class" 3x4 from last year?! More like 170....lol


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Never been a big fan of that show. They seem to push the envelope too much. I really didn't like a fishing episode a couple years back and haven't watched it since.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

He's Utah's version of Chad Belding.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw the show for the first time in a long time. I was pretty shocked at the shot he took! Very irresponsible! This is the kinda thing that makes us all look bad. So if he wouldn't have been able to track it for 2 days it would have suffered either a long death or had a bad injury till it healed.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

"Dude! What a toad!! Dude! Stop into SPORTSMANS WAREHOUSE and get blah blah blah. Oh and let me take a few more shots of my HUNT 'N DURANCE energy drink so I can be even more hyper than I already am!! WAHOO!!! Thats what i'm talking about baby!! DUDE!! "

:mrgreen: haha


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

hooked on utahs host sucks I just cant bring my self to watch his crap. Adam is ten times the host and has a way better show.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

So the show is called "hooked on utah". First episode I saw was fishing somewhere out of state. I Sent in an email letting them know I won't be watching the show ever again. And I have yet to waste my time watching another episode.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Horrible show, very unethical practices IMO. 
I watched an episode some time back where he "guided" an elk hunt on a private ranch and the lady called a bull a nice buck. Then shot at one with a 25-06 at least 4 times with that than switched guns and shot more all the while the bull/"buck" stood there wondering WTH, why are the people who feed me shooting at me!
Then after she finally kills it, Gary claims how hard they hunted.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Where is Round Valley Outfitters located.. From the amount of Deer and the fact you can stalk a buck in the open and stand on a ridge top.still get the shot.Cost must be outa sight. Not alot of Hunters in the area. Think they held there clients off until the screw ball and channel 2 got first dibs. .


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that show is a joke. I watched it one time and they was duck hunting down south and they shot some hen mallards and they called them hen wigeons even the guide was calling them that.I sent him and the guide a email and told them to learn there birds before hunting again and the guide got pissed at me.lol

Now about the shot I think the buck was facing away to much and the shot hit him way to high. They chase him for two days and put two more arrows in him. come on now what a joke.

By the way Adam rocks


----------

